# Big ass squid caught (pic)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Big ass squid caught*

(www.foxnews.com) 
if calamari rings were made from the squid they would be the size of tractor tires. mmmmmmmmmm Tractor Sized Calamari


----------

